# A few wedding pictures



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought I'd share a few pictures of my wedding on December 31st of 2005. 

Cavan and Myself:








Melissa and I leaving the reception:








Our pastor giving us bunny ears:









I forgot to add this one in. The cake lady didn't know the difference between FW and SW, but the cake turned out pretty cool all the same:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like it was a beautiful wedding -- congrats!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool Aaron! You two look like a happy couple.
Thanks for sharing.

BTW, that's Cavan from here?


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow. You have the same wedding anniversary as I have. What made you pick Dec 31st?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes Jan, that's me. I had a great time and can see that Aaron and his new wife will be very happy together. Congratulations Aaron!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you and Cavan make a great looking couple, I mean you and your wife


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

opiesilver said:


> Wow. You have the same wedding anniversary as I have. What made you pick Dec 31st?


We got engaged on Septemeber 2nd of that same year and had been dating almost 4 years already so we wanted to have a quick engagement. That weekend worked out well because her siblings were home from college.

The tax break doesn't hurt either.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes Jan, that's me. I had a great time and can see that Aaron and his new wife will be very happy together. Congratulations Aaron!


Thanks man. I'm glad you could make it down and had a great time. Almost all of Melissa's planning centered around making sure the guests had fun.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Love the cake... Congrats and here is to a happy life together :drinkers:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That cake is just toooooo cute! *wants to eat cake now*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*best wishes*

Congrats you guys make a cute couple.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes, Aaron!

Carlos


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Congratulations! Hope you have many happy years.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

AaronT said:


> We got engaged on September 2nd of that same year and had been dating almost 4 years already so we wanted to have a quick engagement. That weekend worked out well because her siblings were home from college.
> 
> The tax break doesn't hurt either.


You're scaring me now. We also got engaged in September the year we got married. We just had our 10 year anniversary. As for you last reason, that was my reasoning as well. LOL!!!

Anyway, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats Aaron! I wish you all the best in the future!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats and have a happy marriage!


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS AARON!
Your wife is lovely! You know it is sinful to have more pictures of the groom than the bride. 
I wish the both of you many years of bliss.

But I must say, how did you convince the bride to let you have a cake shaped like an aquarium? :spit: Was it the groom's cake or the main cake? :hungry:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Aaron! Is she into planted tanks as well?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

> Was it the groom's cake or the main cake?


Yeah, that was the groom's cake. I wouldn't say she's into planted aquariums. She encourages my hobby though and enjoys watching all the creatures; especially the shrimp.


----------

